# [SOLVED] Should fans be sucking air in or blowing out?



## lolxapple (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,
So i recently installed 2 new fans into my computer. Problem is, im not sure if the fans should be sucking or blowing out.

2 fans are right now blowing out









There are no top fan spots. The fans are mounted near CPU and GPU. 

Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Should fans be sucking air in or blowing out?*

In most instances , the basic configuration for cooling a PC case, is an intake fan mounted on the lower front and one (or two) exhaust fans on the upper rear. 
Side mounted fans, if necessary for spot cooling, may be oriented either way. 

I prefer to filter the intakes and adjust the airflow such that slightly more air is being drawn in than being exhausted. This creates a slight 'positive' pressure in the case and (IMO) makes for less dust accumulation in the case.

In this instance, all you can do is monitor your temperatures and experiment with the fans in both orientations, though I expect you will get better results with those two mounted as intakes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should fans be sucking air in or blowing out?*

How many fans do you have and where are they located?
Are you experiencing any heat problems?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Should fans be sucking air in or blowing out?*

You should have higher air pressure from the intake fans if you have filters on them. If the exhaust fans produce a higher air pressure it will suck dust in from other gaps in the case. If the intake fans produce more pressure than the exhaust fans, all of the incoming air will pass through the filters on them rather than sucking dust into the case from unfiltered gaps.


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Should fans be sucking air in or blowing out?*

The front fans are intake fans, if you have a bottom mounted fan, they are intake including the one on your power supply. The back mounted fans are exhaust and the top ones I believe are exhaust as well.


----------

